# Knolly Endorphin im Mtb-News Test..



## Stefan H (17. Januar 2014)

Knolly Endorphin hier bei Mtb-News im Test..coming soon!

Hier schonmal ein Filmausschnitt, mit ner witzigen Kameraperspektive:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/33508

Wir dürfen gespannt sein..


----------



## Stefan H (20. Januar 2014)

Hier der Fahrbericht!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/01/20/knolly-endorphin-stilvolles-trailbike-im-fahrbericht/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (6. April 2014)

Servus @Stefan H ,

gibt es denn für das Endorphin auch Rock Shox Dämpfer Varianten bzw. welche würdest du denn empfehlen? Würde RS wegen "man kann selber Hand anlegen" Möglichkeite bevorzugen.

Danke.


----------



## Stefan H (21. April 2014)

@Speziazlizt 
Der Endorphin Rahmen wird wahlweise mit FOX CTD Kashima oder CCDB Air CS Dämpfer ausgeliefert. 
Wenn Du einen RS Dämpfer fahren möchtest, müsstest Du diesen nachträglich up-bzw.down-graden. 
Wir haben grundsätzlich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den zwei Herstellern.


----------

